# Newbie question (fertilizer and How to with Doc)



## bayou1 (Jun 8, 2019)

We bought a house a few years ago and I've gotten into improving my lawn. It's bermuda and I am following the How To with Doc method on YouTube. Dunno how you guys feel about him. The super juice fertilizer is expensive, but I will say I have seen a huge improvement just following his advice. I'm sure I could do it cheaper but he really kinda holds your hand for lawn dummies and newbies like me.

It's startting to get into a summer pattern here (Mississippi) and I'm wondering if need to be putting 10-10-10 fertilizer on my lawn in the summer? Or a better question is how often do I need to? I put some out in late April and I've read different things from different sources. Wanted to get you guys opinions.


----------



## CenlaLowell (Apr 21, 2017)

There's plenty information on this site. There's no need to follow any YouTuber to be honest. If you want to educate yourself on chemicals follow the grass factor. Other than that everything else is here.


----------



## AdamA (Jun 6, 2019)

I started with Doc's advice too, and got a bag of the Super Juice. I saw some mentions that you can get the same stuff under the Anderson name from other site, but I haven't found them


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

Lawn care is not so complicated that you need to be buying anything called Super Juice from Doc. His lawn is not even that great.


----------



## ThomasPI (May 18, 2019)

I'll 2nd The Grass Factor and for sure this site. I've only been here a few weeks and learned a lot of basic info. The chemistry is another story and will take years to really sink in when applied real world in your yard.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

You really need to get a soil test before anyone can recommend what fert to use. Without one I would go with a nitrogen heavy fert with slow release every 4-6 weeks during the growing season with the last app being ~30 days before your first frost.


----------



## bayou1 (Jun 8, 2019)

Rockinar said:


> Lawn care is not so complicated that you need to be buying anything called Super Juice from Doc. His lawn is not even that great.


Aw geez. Calm down. I'm not a outsidey type dude and never owned a home or a yard and didn't want to pay someone to fix it. I wanted to. Which I did. But thanks for being all salty.

Compared to what I started with he and his product was helpful. For the first few years I had spurge, crabgrass, poa annua, onion weeds, and so on in my lawn.


----------



## bayou1 (Jun 8, 2019)

J_nick said:


> You really need to get a soil test before anyone can recommend what fert to use. Without one I would go with a nitrogen heavy fert with slow release every 4-6 weeks during the growing season with the last app being ~30 days before your first frost.


Where do you get a soil test?


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

There's some mail in places like Waypoint or Logan Labs or you could go to your counties extension office.


----------



## Rockinar (Jul 21, 2017)

I like Texas A&M lab cause you can read it. The Logan Labs you will need someone to translate it.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

bayou1 said:


> Rockinar said:
> 
> 
> > Lawn care is not so complicated that you need to be buying anything called Super Juice from Doc. His lawn is not even that great.
> ...


Docs products are very good products for what they are. And they had better be at the price people are paying. For someone who is new to lawn care they are easy to use and work. However there are better and cheaper alternatives out there. If you do some research on this site you will find ways to do exactly what he recommends at a lower price point. Doc is very good at what he does. He offers products that work for a very nice margin for the manufacturer and a nice kick back for him. If you aren't looking to put the time and effort into it then stick with his products. They will work for a price. If you want to put in a little more time and effort but spend less money in the long run then this is the place to be. As far as your 10-10-10 question, it is impossible to answer without knowing what you have already applied or what you are hoping to get from your lawn.


----------



## Redtwin (Feb 9, 2019)

@bayou1

Be sure to check out the Bermuda Bible in the pinned Welcome to warm season thread.

https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1651

Edit: Also, not to knock on Doc but if you go through the warm season journals on this site you will quickly realize that Doc doesn't have "the most beautiful Bermuda lawn in the world".


----------



## ctrav (Aug 18, 2018)

bayou1 said:


> Rockinar said:
> 
> 
> > Lawn care is not so complicated that you need to be buying anything called Super Juice from Doc. His lawn is not even that great.
> ...


WOW...


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtwin said:


> Be sure to check out the Bermuda Bible in the pinned Welcome to warm season thread.
> 
> https://thelawnforum.com/viewtopic.php?f=22&t=1651


This.


----------



## Art_Vandelay (Nov 20, 2018)

bayou1 said:


> Rockinar said:
> 
> 
> > Lawn care is not so complicated that you need to be buying anything called Super Juice from Doc. His lawn is not even that great.
> ...


What was salty? Good grief


----------



## tcorbitt20 (Aug 31, 2018)

Are we sure Doc isn't creating accounts to mess with everybody here? I mean like in his spare time away from all the fertilizer sciencing, gold mining, and soccer instructing.


----------



## Robert12756 (Mar 30, 2019)

Real obvious that TLF group doesn't like Doc, who ever he is. Every chance someone gets its bash Doc day. It may surprise you to know that there is just as large a group or larger that don't care for the Greene County Cabal and their very expensive water, their questionable two sales experts, or the people so obviously associated with it. Prior to their expensive liquids they all had the best lawns ever seen, especially their two "kick back" middle men and now if you don't use the liquids they are pushing so hard it's impossible to have a decent lawn, even though they all had them prior to the liquid products. Very easy to tell who is a part of what group and each one thinks their lawns their intelligence and knowledge are far superior to the others. Same goes for so called chemical experts, lawn level experts, fertilizer experts and on and on. Let's keep things in perspective, we're talking about grass and dirt, not something many people get excited about and most people consider a necessary evil. There are not a lot of PhD programs in lawn care to strive for but there are a lot of folks with a pick up and a mower that tend to do a pretty decent job without all the "mine is better than yours" or "don't listen to that idiot" or even "if you want to do it that way good luck but I know better." It's lawn care. That's all. There are a lot more important things in life to master.


----------



## TN Hawkeye (May 7, 2018)

Robert12756 said:


> Real obvious that TLF group doesn't like Doc, who ever he is. Every chance someone gets its bash Doc day. It may surprise you to know that there is just as large a group or larger that don't care for the Greene County Cabal and their very expensive water, their questionable two sales experts, or the people so obviously associated with it. Prior to their expensive liquids they all had the best lawns ever seen, especially their two "kick back" middle men and now if you don't use the liquids they are pushing so hard it's impossible to have a decent lawn, even though they all had them prior to the liquid products. Very easy to tell who is a part of what group and each one thinks their lawns their intelligence and knowledge are far superior to the others. Same goes for so called chemical experts, lawn level experts, fertilizer experts and on and on. Let's keep things in perspective, we're talking about grass and dirt, not something many people get excited about and most people consider a necessary evil. There are not a lot of PhD programs in lawn care to strive for but there are a lot of folks with a pick up and a mower that tend to do a pretty decent job without all the "mine is better than yours" or "don't listen to that idiot" or even "if you want to do it that way good luck but I know better." It's lawn care. That's all. There are a lot more important things in life to master.


Valid points however you are on a website devoted to lawn care. I doubt the guys with the pickup and mower are on here debated the merit of Super Juice or Air 8. Life is full of debates. Coke vs Pepsi, Camel vs Marlboro, Yankees vs Red Sox. That's what makes life interesting. I don't believe I've ever seen anyone call Doc an idiot. But I have seen people question the sales techniques of one of the salesmen you mentioned. Many have also questioned the cost vs benefit of Greene County Fert products. So not everyone here is pro one side and anti the other. I wouldn't cherry pick the few threads about Doc or his products and paint every member the same color.


----------



## DFW_Zoysia (May 31, 2019)

bayou1 said:


> Rockinar said:
> 
> 
> > Lawn care is not so complicated that you need to be buying anything called Super Juice from Doc. His lawn is not even that great.
> ...


Allllllll righty then. How not to be a newbie on a group asking for advice.....


----------



## ksturfguy (Sep 25, 2018)

Robert12756 said:


> Real obvious that TLF group doesn't like Doc, who ever he is. Every chance someone gets its bash Doc day. It may surprise you to know that there is just as large a group or larger that don't care for the Greene County Cabal and their very expensive water, their questionable two sales experts, or the people so obviously associated with it. Prior to their expensive liquids they all had the best lawns ever seen, especially their two "kick back" middle men and now if you don't use the liquids they are pushing so hard it's impossible to have a decent lawn, even though they all had them prior to the liquid products. Very easy to tell who is a part of what group and each one thinks their lawns their intelligence and knowledge are far superior to the others. Same goes for so called chemical experts, lawn level experts, fertilizer experts and on and on. Let's keep things in perspective, we're talking about grass and dirt, not something many people get excited about and most people consider a necessary evil. There are not a lot of PhD programs in lawn care to strive for but there are a lot of folks with a pick up and a mower that tend to do a pretty decent job without all the "mine is better than yours" or "don't listen to that idiot" or even "if you want to do it that way good luck but I know better." It's lawn care. That's all. There are a lot more important things in life to master.


Both have their groupies and their haters, you haven't been around here much if you haven't seen negative comments towards the N-EXT products. Also like you said a lot of people have fantastic lawns without using any of these products. I think they kinda similar to the Milo craze with the DIY community.

They all are clearly salesman or use others like GCI Turf or LCN to promote their products to the DIY community. What sets them apart for me is Matt Martin (founder of Carbon X) is actually more of a turf care expert and same with John Perry of Greene County, while Doc just seems to be a guy who likes to do yard work and make youtube videos and try to make money. As far as I know he has no real education or professional experience with lawn care.

I think @TN Hawkeye summed it up pretty good that it's like Pepsi/Coke. Everyone has their brand that they prefer. Doesn't make them right or wrong.


----------



## jakemauldin (Mar 26, 2019)

I always suggest that people should do some research on any products they are interested in. Kind of like in politics inform yourself and then make an educated vote. WE aren't always going to see eye to eye because we have different goals and every yard is different I believe each product has a place and use. I have learned many things from How to with Doc when I first got into DIY Lawn Care. I personally haven't bought any of his products due to having 3 acres and I would go broke trying to apply enough product to get results but his videos are educational in regards to application rates and other small tips and product reviews and he is one of the very first people that show up when you start researching lawn care topics. I later came across the GCF products and watched John Perry's videos. I have been in contact with John through email and he has helped me with getting started and also interpreted my soil test. He suggested things that weren't his products in some instances and in others he said his product would be a great addition. In the end I have learned something from all these guys and I have chosen what to take with a grain of salt.


----------



## andymac7 (Oct 30, 2018)

... and I'm just over here trying to grow a palm tree in Ohio. 



Oh, and my Yukon bermuda is coming along nicely too .

But seriously, I have learned some good things from Doc. I've also learned some good things from TLF. Everyone just needs to find their own way, while also being open to advice. Grass will grow back from our mistakes (especially bermuda! ). Let's also keep in mind that all of us can't afford T-Nex, Air-8, Revolver, an irrigation system and a new John Deere 6080A.

Most of us come to this forum for help with our individual lawns. Let's keep it courteous :thumbup:


----------



## Grass Clippins (Apr 30, 2018)

@AdamA I think they may be referring to A.M. Leonard. They have a lot of Anderson's products. Sign up for their email notifications and wait for another free shipping promo.

@bayou1 I think Doc is a good source for Bermuda, just don't become one of his disciples. That holds true to all these Tubers who provide a program, keep them all at arms length. I would recommend starting a journal on the forum to organize your thoughts and observations. You'll be amazed at how much help you'll get.

I think Doc catches a lot of heat because he's not a part of the cliche. He comes off a little arrogant but I do admire his lone wolf attitude. I started out by binge watching all the GCI videos and purchased Pete's plan and the GCF products. You may want to keep Pete at two arms length. I undoubtably overpaid but it got me going while I did the research and eventually landed on this site. To me the expense was worth it because it got me where I'm at, knowledge wise, but I still have a long way to go.


----------

